# 24x38 or largest plastisol transfers



## oneWithjazz (Feb 1, 2015)

Where can get bulk 24x38 or largest plastisol transfers and best quality?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wormil's spreadsheet shows maximum transfer sizes. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dowling Graphics has a sheet close to that size. 100 sheet minimum order. Great quality


----------

